# Urgent help...Buying a 48" LED TV.



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2014)

I am planning to buy Samsung 48H5100, getting locally for 67.25k(final price after bargaining).
Is there any other better option in that budget?
I don't any more bargaining is possible on the above mentioned price atleast in my area, what do you guys think should be the best price of the above model?
And should a wait for diwali festive offers, as people say there would be good offers for sure during festive season.
Please reply soon, your suggestions are most welcomed and very necessary for me.


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2014)

I will  suggest you not to get large budget tv.Instead get something smaller with better feature.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2014)

The problem is that I have to place it in my drawing room which is very huge, the hall size is 25x15 + the dinning room is attached with it having size of 15x12, if we don't consider dinning room also then still atleast there should be television with a screen size of minimum 48" or more, infact 50" or 55" will do a much better job but then their price is just too high and there is no need of spending that much.
What do you say now *Minion*.


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Urgent help...Buying a 48&quot; LED TV.*

You can try this kind of setup it doesn't require large tvs and people can view tv comfortably.
cozy living room design with beige cool sofa sets also dark brown coffee table and large led tv on the wall of Amazing Great Room Design Ideas For Your House and Interior Living Room great living room design ideas, great room design ideas, great room

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2014)

And what you have to say on this:


> ]should I wait for diwali festive offers, as people say there would be good offers for sure during festive season.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2014)

aroraanant said:


> And what you have to say on this:



yeah.. you should probably wait till diwali.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2014)

Bought Samsung 48H5100 for 67.3k from a local store 2 days back.
I will surely post a small review when I will get time


----------

